# Fish that eat nematode worms?



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey folks - 

My current 20L setup is a gravel bottom tank with a couple swords, several bacopa and plenty of rotala rotundifolia, fed by root tabs. The tank was also home to a large group of mixed floaters that I got from another member, but they froze in transit and quickly rotted, so I netted them all out. 

Unfortunately I think said floaters also contained quite a few plant nematodes (the squiggly little white, free-swimming worms) because I kick up a ton of them when I gravel vac. I was doing weekly 30% water changes, but I've started doing it twice a week just to try to suck more of the little buggers out of the water column.

I know they aren't really dangerous to have around, but they are unsightly when you're just looking at the tank and one of the stupid things wriggles into view. 

I know people will say it's overfeeding, but that's unlikely - the tank currently homes only 2 bristlenose plecos and one peppered cory (4 others did not survive quarantine). 

I'm not looking for a fish to magically fix my problems, but if there's something in the mid to top level that would eat some of these things out of the water column, it'd be great. It's not like a great sea of worms or anything, but if you stare at the tank for 5 minutes or so, you'll probably see a couple.

I've considered a male betta, since I've got plenty of experience with them, but I only keep the tank between 70 and 72, which is quite a bit colder than I like to keep bettas. The tank is open-top, so frequent jumpers are a no-no. Obviously smaller fish would be more interested in the nematodes than larger ones, or I'd just put the convict in the tank, because then nothing aside from him would survive.

Any ideas?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Most all fish eat them if they're out in the open. Given that they're at the soil level most of the time, any kind of catfish or loach will generally have first pick at them. However, do know that they're not bad for a tank at a reasonable population. They improve the health of your substrate by eating through detritus and further breaking it down for plants to uptake.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

How about danios or Scarlet Badis? You might have to raise the temperature a bit for the Scarlet Badis, but they only eat insects and worms.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys - 

Freph, I'm perfectly OK with them being in the tank, but I think they numbers are excessive. I honestly can't say I've ever seen them in any of my other planted tanks, although this is the only one I have that has no dirt - unsure if that has anything to do with it. Of course, I've only got one tank that has scuds, as well, but the black neons do a real number on those.

My only real issue is that they're unsightly, and if anyone comes over and stares at the tank the first reaction is disgust, and I can understand it. The tank could use more fish, and if said fish find the little buggers tasty, hey, free supplemental food source.

Val - I think I've heard the Badis mentioned in this regard before, so I'll look into them. I do like danios, not sure why they didn't cross my mind. I'll do some looking around.

Thanks again!


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that what I had living on the glass of my tank before I put fish in were nematodes as well. Couple days after putting in threadfin rainbows... no more todes.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

creekbottom said:


> I'm pretty sure that what I had living on the glass of my tank before I put fish in were nematodes as well. Couple days after putting in threadfin rainbows... no more todes.


Those might have been ditrius worms, which will stick to the glass and kind of crawl around. What I have are free-swimming - they look like little white sea snakes.

Either way I'll look into rainbows as well, and figure out what kind of options might work best for me and the habitat they'd go into.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Virto said:


> ... Either way I'll look into rainbows as well, and figure out what kind of options might work best for me and the habitat they'd go into.


Rainbows eat just about anything. Certainly planaria. Used to sit in the creeks on hot days and watch 'em nibbling on my legs.


----------

